# Soundstream Renoir



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

Not mine. Don't know if it's a deal but it's pretty rare.

Soundstream Old Skool Rubicon Class A Renoir 200WRMS 2CH Sq Amp Very RARE | eBay


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

Way over priced.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yea i figured but so many people talk about wanting one so bad, maybe someone is willing to pay for it ... but I agree.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

SoundStream made some ugly amps lol


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

SaturnSL1 said:


> SoundStream made some ugly amps lol


Everyone made some ugly ducklings back in the mid 90's.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

You guys think the Refs and Rubis are ugly???


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> You guys think the Refs and Rubis are ugly???


The end cap may be the most horrifying thing ever.

Remove the end cap and they look badass.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I always liked the blade. Haha


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

quality_sound said:


> You guys think the Refs and Rubis are ugly???



I think both the new and old Ref's are beautiful as well as the Rubi's, frankly I wish more new amps would go for the old school "Big **** Off Heat Sink" look. The issue with this baby is the gaudy as hell chrome plating and that end cap.


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

There not chrome plated, polished aluminum and I guess everyone is saying the end cap is the spoiler? 

I love the look other than being a fingerprint whore.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

Blazemore said:


> There not chrome plated, polished aluminum and I guess everyone is saying the end cap is the spoiler?
> 
> I love the look other than being a fingerprint whore.


Either way it just looks real cheap and that "spoiler" doesn't help any (IMHO). It's kinda like paining a Ferrari F40 bright line green. 
:cwm8::cwm8::cwm8::cwm8::cwm8:


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

That first pic makes it look like a shiny base board heater lol


----------



## Blazemore (Dec 1, 2006)

To each his own.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

Blazemore said:


> To each his own.


Exactly


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

SaturnSL1 said:


> The end cap may be the most horrifying thing ever.
> 
> Remove the end cap and they look badass.


NO....that spoiler is a *VERY* nice design.

I always loved it and still do.

It just finishes that design and gives another option cosmetically since they changed the design slightly from the Reference era.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

GlasSman said:


> NO....that spoiler is a *VERY* nice design.
> 
> I always loved it and still do.
> 
> It just finishes that design and gives another option cosmetically since they changed the design slightly from the Reference era.


Opinion, just like it's mine and SL1's opinion that it look terrible, I also think the white Art's look awful, the black Art's with the red lettering and schematic on the other hand (that's sexy). I'll take the old school reference look in the iconic blue hairline finish over this any day.


----------



## nutxo (Feb 24, 2008)

Thats either andy or onemoreamp

Id pass on anything those guys have for sale.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

GlasSman said:


> NO....that spoiler is a *VERY* nice design.
> 
> I always loved it and still do.
> 
> It just finishes that design and gives another option cosmetically since they changed the design slightly from the Reference era.


Fabulous, that's your opinion.

I've always loved, and still do, Urban Audio Works amplifiers. They are complete **** to most people but it is my opinion that they are very neat and packed full of charm and character.

And not to mention they aren't dog ugly like that Soundstream.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Funny how you get on him for his opinion but then expect others to respect yours...


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I couldn't give a **** who "respects" it. 

I'd be insane to wish to garner peoples respect for hoarding old electronics like a ****ing lunatic. I actually laugh at myself for collecting all this old crap from time to time.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Then why chide him for what HE likes?


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I never did, I just said that it was his opinion and shared one of my opinions about another amp.


----------

